# Crockpot rebatch question



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

So I'm rebatching some of the soap I had issue with yesterday and thought I would rebatch my first soap to do a two coloured soap. The soap I unmolded yesterday has melted down no problem but the older soap is still a pretty solid lumpy mess - not close to Apple sauce or mashed potato. 

It's been in the crockpot for around an hour on low. I added a little water and about an oz of olive oil (it was high in CO and too drying)

Do I just leave it and it will eventually melt down? If anything it seems to be getting harder??

It was made 6 weeks ago


----------



## Susie (Jan 3, 2015)

Add a little more water.  Was it lye heavy that you are adding OO to fix?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok added a little more water

It wasn't lye heavy it was just too much CO and too drying

I've only rebatched around half of it, I will shred the rest and use as confetti in a higher SF soap later on


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

How long should this take? My crockpot has 3 settings: low, high and warm, it's on low


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 3, 2015)

If the soap is quite dry, it can take awhile. Go ahead and turn it to medium and keep adding small amounts of water as needed.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

This is it now, does t seem to be melting at all.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 3, 2015)

You have the oo in there? Are you adding in extra lye water too?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

I wasn't going to, should I? It was probably only an oz


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I'm gonna throw it out, it's just not getting any softer


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

Its looking like it's less opaque now but still seems dry and crumbly but can easily squash the bits now

Carry on in crockpot? Oven?


----------



## boyago (Jan 3, 2015)

I just did my first couple of rebatches last night. so I've been holding my tongue.  How much new fluid did you add?  I used a quarter cup of aloe juice at the beginning and that seemed to get me far enough on the first batch (655g of shredded soap).  I don't think the idea is to get it to a fluid state but more of a well incorporated mass.  My low setting didn't seem to put much heat at all into the soap (didn't get above 80 after an hour) so I wound up heating on high and cooking for another hour on the first batch.  When I thought it was about as well blended and melty as it was going to get I turned off the heat added 1/4 dried milk with just enough water to dissolve the milk and it did get a little more fluid but not near pourable.  I let it cool for about 20 minutes and scented it and scooped it into the mold.  From the pic yours looks more stiff.  I'd maybe add liquid bit by bit till it doesn't seem to stand on it's own anymore.  Even nw though if you packed it into a mold it will cool and make for a who cares sink soap.  Sorry I'm new but I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 3, 2015)

Add more water, its just too dry. I use roughly 1/4 cup water for 1 lb of soap unless its really fresh soap and is still soft.


----------



## Silmaryll (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Sonya-m,

I am no expert on Rebatch Soap, and have only done the baggie method described on Bramble Berry thus far on a few small batches (successfully).  I found that rebatching those small batches with milk melted better than with water.

I plan on rebatching 4.8 lbs of soap in a crockpot next, which is why I checked out your thread.  These are the instructions I am following, and I am hoping they will help you and some of the questions I see you are posting.

http://www.savvyhomemade.com/rebatching-soap/


----------



## Susie (Jan 3, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Add more water, its just too dry. I use roughly 1/4 cup water for 1 lb of soap unless its really fresh soap and is still soft.



^What Obsidian said.  

The extra OO is not going to fix the "too-high CO" issue, BTW.  I would make a new batch of soap with very low CO, and add 1 part grated soap(with too much CO) to 2 parts low CO and have confetti soap.  That is the only way I know to balance out the high CO issue.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

It's just not really melting at all. It's more translucent than it was and have added more water but this has been on the go for some time now. I don't think I could even press it into my mold, it's still big chunks

At a loss what to do now, the other batch melted no problem but that was only 3 days old this is 6 weeks


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 3, 2015)

Give it some more water and time. I have cooked down old scraps all day before. I try to mist my scraps the night before so they have a little tacky feeling to them prior to heating.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2015)

I will give it till I go to bed then I'm gonna mush it into a mold and once hard will grate for confetti


----------



## SoapSap (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't throw it away!  If it does not become pourable or scoop able to put into the old, make soap balls.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 7, 2015)

So what did you end up doing?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 7, 2015)

I threw it out

Saw the comment about soap balls too late

Will grate the rest and use as confetti


----------



## Luckyone80 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I threw it out
> 
> Saw the comment about soap balls too late
> 
> Will grate the rest and use as confetti



Aww sorry


----------

